# Jelly Soap Experience



## nature coast (Jan 2, 2020)

I recently tested several jelly soap recipes and have a had great success. I have found that they keep their gelatin consistency as long as they aren't in direct sunlight.   The few i left in direct sunlight to see how they reacted would melt after a while but solidified again as soon as they were refrigerated. Does anyone have any idea how to keep them solid even in the heat? Also I would love to hear about any experiences any of you have had with this growing soap trend.


----------



## lsg (Jan 3, 2020)

I use the recipe from Ponte Vedra and like it.

https://pvsoap.com/showerwash-jellies-like-lush/


----------



## nature coast (Jan 4, 2020)

lsg said:


> I use the recipe from Ponte Vedra and like it.
> 
> https://pvsoap.com/showerwash-jellies-like-lush/



Thanks so much! I will give this recipe a try. Does anyone sell jelly soaps online or at markets?


----------



## kasandrashy (Jan 13, 2020)

nature coast said:


> Thanks so much! I will give this recipe a try. Does anyone sell jelly soaps online or at markets?



Lush owns a patent on “Shower Jellies” I highly recommend reading through the entire terms of the patent and ensure you aren’t violating it before you sell it.


----------



## Kosmerta (Jan 13, 2020)

I found the patent here. To avoid confusion remember "frozen" in chemistry terms just means solid. The show jellies are "frozen" at room temp.

https://patents.google.com/patent/US20040180017


----------

